# Stay Safe in Bear Country



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A hunter was mauled by a grizzly bear up around Jackson WY.

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/1644008

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

He was lucky it wasn't worse.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Just another reminder to stay safe in bear country!

Todd Orr facebook post on his survival.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Warning...graphic (disclaimer) :shock:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm amazed he took the time to post a video about his injuries and he was as calm as he was. Probably helped him stay alive


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bekins24 said:


> I'm amazed he took the time to post a video about his injuries and he was as calm as he was. Probably helped him stay alive


Probably still in shock. I'm guessing he was so full of adrenaline he couldn't feel a thing. When it wears off though I'm sure he's going to be hurting.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Grizzly country is where I would indeed fill my rifle's internal box mag all the way, and then chamber a round on top of that, for maximum firepower.

I did not realize that Wyoming has grizzlies again.

I knew Yellowstone has them, but you don't normally hunt in Yellowstone.

I guess the grizzlies are spreading around, just like the wolves are too.

We have all moved one notch down on the food chain there now.

Grizzlies have an interesting and unique way of killing things.

They put their jaws over your head and they crush it. Then they eat your brains first because it is very nutritious and like salmon fat and eggs to them.

This guy was lucky.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

And another.....

10/3/2016 10:42:06 AM

LANDER - On the morning of October 2, a hunter was attacked by a grizzly bear while attempting to recover an elk harvest in the Warms Springs Drainage northwest of Dubois, Wyoming on the Shoshone National Forest.

Upon notification of the incident, Predator Attack Team personnel from the Wyoming Game and Fish Department responded immediately to the scene to assist the victim, call for help and investigate the situation. The initial investigation indicates an encounter with a female grizzly bear and two offspring that were feeding off the elk carcass. The victim is currently under medical care and is fully cooperating with the investigation despite the severity of the injuries sustained during the attack. The incident occurred in heavy timber, and evidence collected from the victim and the area is currently being evaluated to gain more knowledge about the situation. There were no shots fired during the attack.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regional-Offices/Lander-Region/Lander-Regional-News/Dubois-hunter-attacked-by-grizzly-bear


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

gdog said:


> And another.....
> 
> 10/3/2016 10:42:06 AM
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that the "victim" in this case did not hear the cubs making a lot of noise and steer clear.

Cubs are normally very noisy, and grizzly cubs are very happy animals and play continuously. When yo' momma's a grizzly you don't hafta worry about much. Their only natural enemies are big male grizzlies.

This was obviously a defensive attack by the momma griz since she already had enough elk meat to eat.

Otherwise the little family would have been eating man-brains for lunch.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Karl said:


> Grizzly country is where I would indeed fill my rifle's internal box mag all the way, and then chamber a round on top of that, for maximum firepower.
> 
> I did not realize that Wyoming has grizzlies again.
> 
> ...


I think you would be more likely to accidently fire a round than use it on a charging grizzly.

Bear spray is more effective, rifle shots attract Grizzlies in certain areas for the promise of a gutpile.

Grizzlies are more likely to steal a kill than actually kill themselves.

Two of these attacks were from surprising a sow with cubs and the other is unclear. Sows with Cubs are to be avoided


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think you would be more likely to accidently fire a round than use it on a charging grizzly.
> 
> Bear spray is more effective, rifle shots attract Grizzlies in certain areas for the promise of a gutpile.
> 
> ...


Any grizzly that walks up to my deer or elk carcass is free to help himself/herself.

I believe in being polite and generous to animals especially to grizzlies.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Karl said:


> Any grizzly that walks up to my deer or elk carcass is free to help himself/herself.
> 
> I believe in being polite and generous to animals especially to grizzlies.


Exactly the right thing to do.

I know this isn't exactly legal but I don't tag my deer until it's boned out, in my pack and I'm ready to hump it out of there. My wife's sole job is to watch for bears while I cut it up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

gdog said:


> And another.....
> 
> 10/3/2016 10:42:06 AM
> 
> ...


His mistake was to walk in on an elk kill without being extremely cautious about bears being around. But then again, what's the chances of a grizzly being there and who would ever think about it. You just don't see grizzlies every day.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to be on the Predator Attack Team.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Karl said:


> Grizzly country is where I would indeed fill my rifle's internal box mag all the way, and then chamber a round on top of that, for maximum firepower.


That's probably a good idea. You'd be surprised how little time you have to realize what's happening and get a shell in the chamber.



Karl said:


> Grizzlies have an interesting and unique way of killing things.
> 
> They put their jaws over your head and they crush it. Then they eat your brains first because it is very nutritious and like salmon fat and eggs to them.
> 
> This guy was lucky.


I'm not sure where you got that. I've never heard that before. Source?



Karl said:


> I'm surprised that the "victim" in this case did not hear the cubs making a lot of noise and steer clear.
> 
> Cubs are normally very noisy, and grizzly cubs are very happy animals and play continuously. When yo' momma's a grizzly you don't hafta worry about much. Their only natural enemies are big male grizzlies.
> 
> ...


You're right about the cubs being carefree and playing all the time. However, even when they're playing they're pretty quiet. I can see how he didn't hear a thing until he saw a flurry of fur coming at him.
The sow was probably defending her elk as well as her cubs. Right now is a bad time of year to have a run-in with a bear. They're pretty docile and permissive of other bears and humans during the summer but food is getting scarcer right now and they guard what they have available at the time. I'm starting to hear a lot of bears fighting lately. They're starting to get pissy and edgy. You can see a big change in their attitude as the summer turns into fall.
I bet there's a bear in the creek below my house right now. Gimme a few minutes and I'll try to get a picture.
 ......


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There ya go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> There ya go.


That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well not sure if I will ever venture into grizzly country with just spray. Seems that some bears did not read the warning and turn away at being sprayed. 
http://www.wcvb.com/news/man-attacked-twice-by-grizzly-bear/41947068


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

longbow said:


> Right now is a bad time of year to have a run-in with a bear. They're pretty docile and permissive of other bears and humans during the summer but food is getting scarcer right now and they guard what they have available at the time. I'm starting to hear a lot of bears fighting lately. They're starting to get pissy and edgy. You can see a big change in their attitude as the summer turns into fall.
> ......


longbow, with all due respect, I know you have a lot of first hand experience, seeing how you help people hunt these critters and probably have had more encounters in any given month than I have my entire life including my zoo trips. BUT I've read a lot of crap on the internet, so I'm pretty sure I know what I'm talking about. The bears aren't pissy because their food is getting scarce. They're pissy because they haven't taken a good long nap in months. I know I get cranky when I get tired... Think about it. Let them have their months long nap and I'm sure they'll be fine...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Seeing more grizzlies these days because that old guy on 'Jeremiah Johnson' that hunts grizz has been dead for a long, long time.


----------

